# Alabama wine makers?



## Neeshac

Are there any from Alabama besides myself?


----------



## Ken914

Checking in!


----------



## olusteebus

Where you at Ken. I am near Palmerdale and Clay. Neeshak and I are getting together some time soon.


----------



## nucjd

Whats up guys! just north of birmingham in springville on a farm. a few years ago I started growing Chardonnay, Syrah, merlot and mourvadre vines getting ready for the winds of change to blow through the state legislature and possibly to look at starting a business down the road if I can continue to grow them. So this will be my first vintage and I am stoked.


----------



## olusteebus

nucjd said:


> Whats up guys! just north of birmingham in springville on a farm. a few years ago I started growing Chardonnay, Syrah, merlot and mourvadre vines getting ready for the winds of change to blow through the state legislature and possibly to look at starting a business down the road if I can continue to grow them. So this will be my first vintage and I am stoked.



Hey man, don't you know you can't grow those varieties in Alabama. do you do it in a walk in cooler?

I gots to see that. I live near Clay, about 15 minutes from Springville. When I get back to Bama, I may send you a message. 

Like I said earlier, Neeshak are getting together, possibly at my place. Maybe you can join us. We will just be swapping information, maybe have a wine tasting on my deck or dock. We all live fairly close to each other.


----------



## Ken914

olusteebus said:


> Where you at Ken. I am near Palmerdale and Clay. Neeshak and I are getting together some time soon.


 
Outside of Huntsville.


----------



## nucjd

Sounds good guys. @ olust. You can grow those varietals in Alabama, but not without work. There is mainly fungus to deal with in our climate and the soil with clay can be problematic. Also our ripening season is shorter than other areas due to the real warn nights. I spoke with some wineries in Alabama doing these types of plantings and it was possible particularly as you go farther north in the state and away from the wet environments. And heck, just because some one has not done it yet does not mean it can't be done. My biggest fear is Pierce's disease which has been the biggest set back in Alabama.


----------



## olusteebus

I live in a mountainous area that is traditionally about 5 degrees cooler than the Birmingham temps. We have a breeze very often as it is in a valley, with lakes nearby. I would be interested in how you do. I have an area that gets lots of midday sun, afternoon and morning shade. I could make me a vineyard there. 

I am currently growing some muscadines in an area in my back yard that gets very little sun but they are growing! They were plants about 2 or three years old and they have doubled in length since I planted them in early May. I suppose that ain't bad. I don't really expect a lot of production but I need some vines if I am calling it Jade Lake Vineyards. I only have about 60 feet of trellis on two lines 30 feet apart. We will see.


----------



## Neeshac

I hope we can all get together soon! I too would like to see those grapes growing in Bama!


----------



## jswordy

Does living above the state line in TN but working in Huntsville count?


----------



## nucjd

Heck yea js! Would love to meet you as well and swap ideas.


----------



## jswordy

Cool! Let's do it.


----------



## olusteebus

JS, could you come down to near Birmingham. We can set up some interesting stuff. We can meet at my place, go over to nucjd's, there is another muscadine vineyard on the mountain behind my house.

When would be a good time? Saturday? start out mid morning or later?

Maybe we could share by way of tasting. In moderation unfortunately.

We could make this a quarterly thing maybe, going to various places. I could certainly go to Tennessee if I got a visa and interpreter.

I bet I could get us a tour at the winery in Albertville and or Wills Creek, near Attalla.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> JS, could you come down to near Birmingham. We can set up some interesting stuff. We can meet at my place, go over to nucjd's, there is another muscadine vineyard on the mountain behind my house.
> 
> When would be a good time? Saturday? start out mid morning or later?
> 
> Maybe we could share by way of tasting. In moderation unfortunately.
> 
> We could make this a quarterly thing maybe, going to various places. I could certainly go to Tennessee if I got a visa and interpreter.
> 
> I bet I could get us a tour at the winery in Albertville and or Wills Creek, near Attalla.



Since I live on a farm myself, I have to plan a little farther out than that. Birmingham's 140 miles from me. I'd like to do it, though.


----------



## Neeshac

I hope we can make this happen! I am very interested in asking questions, learning something, and sharing some wine!


----------



## olusteebus

Well Jim, we will just have to come up there sometime.


----------



## jswordy

olusteebus said:


> Well Jim, we will just have to come up there sometime.



Hope y'all have fun. Keep me in mind for the next time.


----------



## oldschool

Outside of Huntsville.


----------



## Vivaine

Howdy y'all!
Checking in from So Shelby County here. 

 Whoo hoo! We're legal! May 8th should be a new holiday.


Viv
Currently cooking: Muscadine wine
Coming soon: Scuppernong wine, Elderberry wine, Spiced Apple Melomel


----------



## olusteebus

Hello Vivaine


----------



## crazcudler

Cullman here


----------



## olusteebus

Vivaine and crazcudler, Neeshac and I got together a couple of months ago at my place. Had a good visit, shared information. We will likely do that again somewhere this fall. Nucjd is interested too. It is good to share information and do a little tasting too.


----------



## crazcudler

I am absolutely up for that! Is there anything on the books in the near future?


----------



## olusteebus

I am going to be out of pocket until the second week of October. It would be best if we did it on a Saturday as neeshac and nucjd work as you may. I am retired.We could do it at my place (deck) or anywhere.

I live in Palmerdale which is just north of Pinson.


----------



## crazcudler

Sat works for me


----------



## Vivaine

Saturdays are good for me too. Unfortunately I'm booked pretty solid from mid-October through Thanksgiving. How about the last Sat in Nov or the first in Dec?

I don't have anything to share for tasting, tho my muscadine wine is cherking along slowly. Should be ready for secondary fermentation in another week  Hopefully. Reeeeally slow primary going on.


----------



## olusteebus

I will be away all of November, not sure about early December. 

Anybody available the second week of October?


----------



## crazcudler

I am good with Oct or Dec, I have some to share its nothing fancy though lol 100% Juice Concentrate Wines


----------



## crazcudler

I am so excited, had to share! Got my hands on 12lbs ea of Scuppernongs and Muscadines, as well as about 40lbs of pear! Free thanks to hubby's grandmas back yard


----------



## olusteebus

I made a wine out of about 25 pounds of muscadine and 5 jars or smuckers blackberry seedless jam. One of the finest wine I have made in my short career.


----------



## crazcudler

oh I bet that was delicious! maybe I will try that


----------



## olusteebus

I could do something on the 19th or 26th of October. We could meet at my place or I am up to anywhere. About mid day worked out good for my and neeshac.


----------



## crazcudler

I couldn't do the 19th but would be good on the other date


----------



## olusteebus

How about us getting together at Wills Creek Vineyards on November 2. They have classes or meetings of winemakers on the first Saturday of each month. The October meeting had 30 participants. 

I plan on going if I am here in Alabama ( I am going to try to be). It is a nice vineyard I think you will enjoy seeing and meeting the folks there. 

http://www.willscreekwinery.com/

http://www.willscreekwinery.com/events-and-happenings/


----------



## crazcudler

I plan to be there


----------



## olusteebus

Saturdays wine class at wills creek vineyards

http://www.willscreekwinery.com/events-and-happenings/


----------



## Neeshac

Looks as if I will be working.


----------



## olusteebus

sorry to here that. I am going.


----------



## crazcudler

olusteebus said:


> sorry to here that. I am going.



I won't be there either as something came up :/ but I definitely want to make it to the one in Dec if there is one!


----------



## olusteebus

Since I went to Gadsden yesterday, I think I will not be making this one either


----------



## nucjd

Thanks for the link olusteebus. I REALLY wish I could make it.


----------



## olusteebus

I was able to go. Glad I did, While it was aimed at folks who had never made wine, I did learn some things. I will go again.

I also picked some great grapes that day. the last of the year.


----------



## crazcudler

Cool! I definitely plan to go to the next one!


----------



## Simpsini

Hey everyone. I just caught this thread. I live just east of Huntsville.


----------



## olusteebus

Simpsini said:


> Hey everyone. I just caught this thread. I live just east of Huntsville.



Well then, you should be snowed in by now!


----------



## Simpsini

Very much so. Here is my backyard


----------



## olusteebus

I will be away until Mid March. Lets be thinking about a place to meet. As I said earlier, we could meet at my place. I have a deck or dock we could sit at, have wine tasting and discuss what we do with wine, how we do it. 

Or, we could meet at a vineyard. I am sure they would not be opposed to that. The one near attalla would be good. Or perhaps Albertville or whatever.


----------



## nucjd

Sorry guys, been out of the loop lately. We had a second child ( little girl). I am starting to peek my head back out now and would be up for a meet and greet as well in the spring. 
Hello Simpsini!


----------



## crazcudler

I am ready for Spring!


----------



## crazcudler

I would happily drive to the Albertville winery, need some Love Shack


----------



## olusteebus

Congratulations Nucjd!


----------



## olusteebus

If we met at albertville, maybe the guys from Huntsville area could make it.


----------



## Dhaynes

Just found this group. My wife and I live in Anniston. We would love a chance to get together with other wine makers to taste/swap wines and wine making tips. Is anybody planning a get together? We've been making kit wines for about a year and a half. We've done 28 kits so far.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

I was hoping to arrange a get together but I have been way too busy this spring and I am going out of town for a couple of months. 

Wills Creek Winery would probably let us meet there sometime. It is near Atalla


----------



## GaDawg

Dhaynes, we live in Villa Rica, Georgia, but my sweethearts sister lives in Heflin. Maybe we could meet up some time? 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Dhaynes

GaDawg - thanks for reaching out. I saw one of your other post. I figured from your screen name that you were in GA so I looked at your profile and saw you were in Villa Rica. We would love to meet up with you sometime if you are in Anniston or maybe meet up in between. We pass Villa Rica a lot. Our daughter lives about halfway between Atlanta and Chattanooga. Our son live in Buford, GA. So, we make a lot of trips along I20.

My personal email is [email protected]. Send me a note with your email address and phone number and I'll send you my number. Then maybe we can figure out a time and place to meet.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Dhaynes

We missed the 1st Saturday wine making class in Wills Creek today. Had to be at a family event in GA. Did anyone go? Thinking about going next month but that will be 4th of July weekend. Anyone else planning to go July 5th?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

I missed that too. I am now in Florida so I will not be there for the next few. I enjoy going there.


----------



## Dhaynes

Went to the 1st Sat wine making class at Wills Creek this weekend. The folks there were really nice. Had a great time and was able to pick up some supplies at good prices. They have most everything you need as far as equipment and chemicals go. Only stock 3 wine kits, all Orchard Breezin' but they can order anything you want from WE or RJS. Seem to have good prices on the kits.

Planning to go back next month. Anyone in NE Alabama should check it out.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

What were the topics they discussed Dhaynes?


----------



## Dhaynes

The topics were typical beginning wine making stuff. They did a demo of starting a peach fruit wine. They also did a demo of starting an Orchard Breezin kit. I don't know that we learned anything new but it was a lot fun just to see how other people do things and talk for over an hour about making wine. There was one other couple there who just started making wine 4 months ago. 

They were very friendly and answered any question we asked. Got a chance to taste their wines. Bought a couple of bottles of ones we liked. Checked out their wine making supplies. Picked up a 6 gallon glass carboy, a strawberry wine kit and some odds and ends. All in all it was a great way to spend a few hours on a Saturday afternoon.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

They are very friendly. I pick muscadines there in late August and September. It is great to do in the fall.


----------



## Dhaynes

We're you picking muscadine so for them or picking them for yourself and paying them by the pound, bushel, etc. ?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

I pick them for them when they can use me. They usually hire only spanish speaking folks for some reason but when they are not around, I get that work. A buck a 5 gallon pail. Hard work but it pays for my wine.

Just jerkin your chain. I pick them for myself. $1 a pound. They will sell you the juice also.


----------

